# Please tell me about your switch to raw milk. Any detox symptoms?



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I am reading The Untold Story of Milk now. I want to switch to raw milk, but I am nervous. I am not worried about getting sick from it, well, not like most people are. I am worried about the stories of detox symptoms that I have heard of. I have ulcerative colitis and to intentionally cause diarreah is not a smart move. I even bought a share at an organic farm today. I am all set with my source, but don't really know what to expect.

SO, please, tell me anything you can about your switch to raw milk.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I've never heard of detox symptoms from switching fro pasturized to raw milk. Other than the fact that it noticibly tasted better and I felt better about buying it, I didn't notice any diffrence health-wise at all when I switched. Nor did my husband or child.
I'd be interested in reading about these detox issues if you have a link.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i heard abt the different taste and the gastro effect - and experienced neither! sorry so brief, but nak.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We never noticed any health problem from switching.

I had grown up using raw milk, dh was raised with the store white water.


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

DS and I just switched to raw milk about 2 weeks ago and didn't have any problems. We are drinking more milk than usual since it tastes much better







It is well worth the 20 minute drive to get it.

We made raw milk ice cream last night, yummm. (well, I guess it was ice milk not ice cream)

But in answer to your question, No, no digestive upsets here.

Kaye


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k*
I'd be interested in reading about these detox issues if you have a link.

I actually don't have any links with this info. It's just something that someone recently told me that their family experienced. Then today, at the farm, the woman there said that it can happen to some people.







:


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I am glad, so far, that those of you who posted didn't have any difficulties in the switch. A friend of mine hadn't even heard of that until I asked her if they had that problem. Obviously her family didn't.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

dd and I switched a few years ago at the same time we went raw ...we are no longer raw...I detoxed from the raw diet but never have noticed any from the dairy, we eat goat dairy and it seems to work well with our systems. I'm interested in links to info on this also.

ot...

hi kaye









raw ice cream sounds so good...one of these days rayna and I are going to make some


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

well, it's starting to look like this "talk" of detox is rare. I had about a 1/2 cup of the raw milk yesterday and noticed nothing in the lines of detoxing. I should probably go and get more. I also emailed Ron Schmid, the author of The Untold Story of Milk. He has a clinic in CT, which happens to be where dh is working now, and he will also work with people "long distance" on their problems. Hopefully I will hear back today from him or his office. I read somewhere that when he was my age he had colitis pretty bad too and used raw milk to help him as well. I am very hopefull that he can help me.


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

we just started raw milk a few days ago. i have had a little intestinal change, but nothing severe, and i think it's due to the fact that i ate lots of black bean soup, rather than to the change in milk







.

there are particles in my milk--i got it frozen. does all raw milk leave a residue like that? (i don't recall breastmilk leaving a residue after i shook it, but i wasn't drinking it from a cup. (i wasn't drinking it at all, of course







.)


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

PS--awesome link in your signature; thank you. i can't believe that!


----------



## .:Becca:. (Apr 26, 2005)

We didn't have any problems either. I have a friend that is lactose intolerant, but she can handle raw milk.

Quote:

there are particles in my milk--i got it frozen. does all raw milk leave a residue like that?
When we were little my mom used to freeze the extra milk (raw) and it did have particles in it... I think it's the protein seperating? Not quite sure.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Our family of 7 drinks raw and started about 6 mos ago. No detox problems--only good things like less sick kids!!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

We didn't notice any issues when we switched either.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

We haven't been able to find a source yet. We live in Tennessee where it is illegal to sell. Does anyone know how we could get it?


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

"Where can I find real milk products?"
http://www.realmilk.com/where.html


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

never noticed any either


----------



## M&M-mom (Oct 20, 2005)

Didn't have any detox effects but did have a really positive experience. MY daughter had terrible constipation. We would have to put a diaper on her so she could hold on to me to poop (about 75% of the time we needed to put on the diaper). After reading about raw milk, I bought some that was whole organic and lowly pasteurized, and she hasn't been constipated since. We have a cow share now and drink raw milk for the past year anda half.


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

no detoxing here. After thawing raw milk you will have those little particles of good fat sticking to the glass. No big deal,the milk doesn't taste different.
Always shake your jug before you drink too,non pastuerized/non homogenized milk is so pure the cream rises to the top sometimes so shaking insures your getting the whole milk.


----------

